# Need help identifying old lenses



## Colinwelland (Apr 8, 2015)

hi all.  My wife's dad used to run a drive-in.  It closed down hears ago but a lot of the materials were kept, including film projector lenses, instruction booklets, machines etc.  My mother in law has asked me to see if I can sell the stuff.  I know NOTHING about this kind of thing.  Anyone out there want to help?


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2015)

Film-Tech Forum Kollmorgen reversable anamorphic lens


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2015)

I used to be a projectionist at a drive-in built in the early 1950's. I love that old anamorphic lens! Reminded me that one time, we had a positively ANCIENT Three Stooges short that we ran as a pre-feature trailer...I accidentally ran it with the 'Scope (anamorphic) lens in projector 1....HILARIOUS to see the Stooges almost as wide as they were tall!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 8, 2015)

Good story Derrel but I don't know if the Three Stooges are too much help in this case. (Or maybe they could be... lol)

Maybe try looking up drive-in theaters that are still in existence, or older theaters that might have some interest in it or information about it.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2015)

My old place of employment "went digital" two summers ago. Their web site www.dallasmotorvu.com
has an old photo or two or three. drive_in1.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2015)

I sent a fellow electrician I know this thread as he works on a lot of projection stuff these days.  His response:

_Yeah that is an old anamorphic lens used for film projectors. It is not a reversable model I think, hard to tell from the pic. 

If you are a member on that forum, advise the OP to sign up on Film-Tech and introduce himself. (Let him know that FT requires users to use their real names. Tell him not to worry, it is well run and spam proof and I have been on there for many years and never had any issues. He can find me on there as Tony Bandiera Jr). 

All that said, the sad reality is that film projection equipment, including lenses, is worth nothing or at best what you can get for it as scrap. I personally liquidated what was once over $10,000 in parts inventory for a total of $200. (I was lucky though, most parts are zero value now.) 

Things like lenses are good as display items , nothing more. Other parts might also display well. The manuals may be good for sending to FT for scanning and archival use, other wise worthless. 

In short, the OP's MIL (or wife, or him) should keep the stuff strictly for family memorabilia. _


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 9, 2015)

I think a number of smaller theaters went out of business when they couldn't afford to upgrade to digital equipment.

Any museums I wonder that would have any interest? I'm just spitballin' here. The George Eastman house might be a resource, they have done restoration of old films/movies (silent era, etc.).


----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:
			
		

> I think a number of smaller theaters went out of business when they couldn't afford to upgrade to digital equipment.



Massive Understatement of The Year Award winner right there!!! 
Please PM me with the exact spelling and capitalization for the nameplate of your trophy, and for your wall certificate.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 9, 2015)

Does she get an embroidered jacket too?


----------



## epatsellis (May 27, 2015)

Colin, contact me through pm's...I have an interest in older lenses


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 27, 2015)

I never saw the rest of this thread! lol

Glad someone's interested in this lens, don't know if the OP will see the post but I hope it finds a good home.


----------



## unpopular (May 27, 2015)

Independent filmmakers make use of these lenses as a cheap way to get anamorphic optics. Some of these lenses do have value, but the prices vary significantly.


----------



## compur (May 28, 2015)

There is still some interest in old anamorphic projection lenses. List them on eBay as an auction with reasonable starting bids and you will get buyers.


----------

